# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  BCM43XX (Wlan) unter Linux - Wie gehts?

## baumgartner

Hallo!

Hintergrund:
Habe mich diese Woche erstmals intensiv mit dem Wlan auf meinem Notebook beschäftigt. Da ich immer dachte die Karte sei defekt habe ich noch etwas herumgeblödelt auf dem Rechner und plötzlich ging sie. War damit dann mehrere Stunden im IRC und habe nebenbei Internetradio gehört. Nach dem nächsten Reboot war sie allerdings wieder tot und nicht zum leben zu erwecken. Ein Wackelkontakt konnte es ja schwer sein, also griff ich mal zur NB-Schachtel und hab Windows installiert. Die Karte funktionierte unter Windows ohne Probleme. Also wieder eine Installation von $distri (grml-Linux) gemacht und dort mein Glück mit dem bcm43xx-Modul versucht. Meine Bemühungen blieben allerdings erfolglos bis ich mir einen kleiner vertipper in der /etc/network/interfaces passiert ist. Hierbei habe ich der Karte unabsichlich eine statische IP zugewiesen  :EEK!:  
Wlan funktionierte wieder, war jedoch wieder so ziemlich Planlos warum... 

Also folgendes braucht man um die Karte zum laufen zu bekommen. 

1.) Die Firmware zur Karte unter /lib/firmware. Bei Debian kann man hierzu das Skript unter usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh welches man durch das Paket bcm43xx-fwcutter erhält. Alternativ kann man die Firmware auch aus einem Treiber entpacken. Habe ich jedoch nicht gemacht, Anleitung dazu gibts im Internet  :Wink: 
2.) Das Modul bcm43xx neu laden.
3.) Der Karte einmalig eine *statische* IP zuweisen.
4.) Freuen/Hoffen/Wissen dass man sich danach mit Wlan-Netzen verbinden kann. 

Ich kann vermerken, dass dies mit dem Kernel aus Sid (2.6.18-4) und dem Kernel von GRML 0.9 funktioniert hat. Bei beiden handelt es sich um Kernel der Version 2.6.18. Beim 2.6.18 wurde am bcm43xx einiges herumgeschraubt. Die Entwicklung läuft noch immer wobei es bei den Kernels *.19 und *.20 weit weniger Patches gab als im *.18. 

Als Alternative kann man die Karte auch mit Ndiswrapper verwenden, habe ich jedoch nicht getestet. Eine Anleitung dazu gibt es hier. 


Auch lesenswert: 
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...38&postcount=6


Nachtrag: 
Die Karte läuft bei mir nur im 11mbit-Modus, wie sieht es denn bei Ndiswrapper aus?

----------


## bla!zilla

Welcher Broadcom Chipsatz ist es denn? Bitte mal mit _lspci_ nachschauen und hier posten. Bei mir werkelt ein BCM4310 im Notebook. Mit _ndiswrapper_ funktioniert die Karte auch sauber, aber mit dem bcm43xx Modul eiert die nur durch die Gegend. Nicht zu gebrauchen.

----------


## baumgartner

Oh, sorry für die fehlende Angabe. Es handelt sich bei mir um eine BCM4306.

----------


## Rain_maker

Wer diese Karte unter openSUSE 10.2 betreiben möchte und mangels Internetzugang (z.B. über eine zusätzlich vorhandene LAN-Karte) im laufenden Betrieb das Script *install_bcm43xx_firmware* nicht ausführen kann (dieses Script lädt ein File bcmwl5.sys herunter, wendet darauf den firmware-cutter an und speichert die erzeugten Firmwarefiles in /lib/firmware ab), der kann sich folgendes rpm herunterladen.....

bcm43xx-firmware-1-0.noarch.rpm

und installieren.

Dieses rpm enthält exakt die selben Files, die auch nach Ausführen des oben genannten Scripts auf dem System abgelegt werden.

Greetz,

RM

Nachtrag:

@bla!zilla (und fürs Protokoll)

http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices

Die Karten mit BCM4310 werden wohl (noch) nicht von diesem Treiber unterstützt.

----------


## bla!zilla

> @bla!zilla (und fürs Protokoll)
> 
> http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
> 
> Die Karten mit BCM4310 werden wohl (noch) nicht von diesem Treiber unterstützt.


Sie werden erkannt, die laufen auch, aber halt nicht richtig. Bei mir sah es so aus, dass ich eine Übertragungsrate von rund 12 bis 20kB/s hatte. Aber die Seite kenne ich und ich schaue öfters dort nach.  :Wink:

----------


## Rain_maker

Alles andere hätte mich auch gewundert.

Deshalb war die Bemerkung zwar an Dich gerichtet, aber eigentlich eher "fürs Protokoll" gedacht.

Greetz,

RM

----------


## Flightbase

ein licht geht auf!

ich dachte immer die karte hat ne macke...

heissen dank für die tips!

greets, Nik

----------


## Flightbase

ist schon wieder dunkel...
meine karte:

06:04.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

zeigt sich völlig unbeeindruckt. 

zu schade.

greets, Nik

----------


## baumgartner

So, um mal kurzes Feedback zu geben, ich verwende jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen ndiswrapper mit einer Firmware die google mir ausgespuckt hat  :Big Grin:  

Fazit: Signalstärkeanzeige funktioniert, 54 mbit funktionieren, variable Übertragungsraten funktionieren, Wlan funktioniert jetzt automatisch bei jedem hochfahren.

Systemabstürze hatte ich in dieser Zeit keine zu verzeichnen. 

@Flightbase: Hast du es mit dem bcm43xx-Modul oder mit ndiswrapper versucht?

----------


## Flightbase

hallo,

ich werde keinen ndiswrapper benutzen. aus prinzip nicht  :Smilie: 

warte ich halt nen wenig... oder länger.

greets, Nik

----------

